# ¡¡Y Mirlo llegó a los 5000 posts!



## Fernita

*Es un placer para mí empezar este hilo para ti.*

*Muchas felicitaciones y todo mi agradecimiento por estar *

*en el foro, siempre amable, dispuesta a ayudar y con ese *

*don de gente que te caracteriza.*

*¡MUCHOS CARIÑOS Y A FESTEJAR!*​ 
*¿El regalo?*​ 
*Aquí.*​ 
*Porque creo que muchos foreros amigos van a regalarte*​ 
*flores, champagne y tortas.*​ 
*Cariños,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

*  ¡Felicidades Mirlo!  *​ 
Te mando un abrazo muy grande, es un orgullo compartir este espacio contigo, siempre tan amable, acertada y generosa.​ 
¡Ah! Y como no podía llegar con las manos vacías a tu fiesta, traje la música para bailar (al menos el nombre del grupo promete ).​ 
_¡Un abrazote!_
_Beatriz_​


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES MIRLO​ 
Que bueno que  anides en el foro, es un placer coincidir contigo​ 
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## UVA-Q

¡¡¡Wooow!!! Mirlo!!! Muchas gracias por esos posts, ya son ligas mayores!!!!
Muchas Felicidades y Gracias nuevamente!!!!! Es un placer tenerte en este Foro!!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## Priss

Que bien mirlo!!!!  Se te felicita y agradece por todos tus aportes....
Realmente eres imprescindible en los foros! 
Gracias


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades 
por tu postiversario
Gracias por tus sabias aportaciones.

​


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas gracias chicas, no sé que haría sin ustedes, especialmente tú *Fernita.*
Muchas gracias también a:
Uva
Romarsan
Priss
Tampiqueña
Kibramoa

Besos y abrazos,
Myrlo


----------



## frida-nc

Muy justo que se te felicite por todas tus contribuciones al foro.
¡Que tengamos muchas mas oportunidades de decirte "gracias!"
¡Te deseo lo mejor!


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Mirlo  ahora te entró un chico a felicitarte y lo hago con mucho gusto. Ya te había felicitado por PM por el día del amor. Como siempre es un placer participar contigo en los posts y corregirnos mutuamente nuestros errores. Sigue con nosotros.
¡Qué la pases bien!
Besos y muchas flores para ti.
CB.


----------



## Mirlo

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Mirlo ahora te entró un chico a felicitarte y lo hago con mucho gusto. Ya te había felicitado por PM por el día del amor. Como siempre es un placer participar contigo en los posts y corregirnos mutuamente nuestros errores. Sigue con nosotros.
> ¡Qué la pases bien!
> Besos y muchas flores para ti.
> CB.


 
Me alegro mucho, no podria estar en esta celebración sin tí.

¡Feliz Día!

Myrlo


----------



## silvia fernanda

Wowww !!!!!!!!!!!
Mirlo llegaste a los 5000.
Felicidades!!!
Silvia​


----------



## Mirlo

Frida, Silvia, sigo celebrando con ustedes.
Miles de gracias,

Myrlo


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡FELICIDADES MIRLO!

No puedo olvidar cuantas veces me has ayudado, y has hecho el mismo por muchos más, por eso eres imprescindible en los foros como mi querida amiga Priss ha dicho.

Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad...
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡FELICIDADES MIRLO!
> 
> No puedo olvidar cuantas veces me has ayudado, y has hecho el mismo por muchos más, por eso eres imprescindible en los foros como mi querida amiga Priss ha dicho.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad...
> Cordiales saludos.


 
Muchas gracias a tí, 'Cristina', por unirte a mi celebración.
¡Qué tengas un buen dia!


----------

